# HD 4850 with IceQ3 Cooler



## ShadowFold (Jul 15, 2008)

Crysis Very High 8x AA 1024x768

























Conclusion: It works! Went from 52c idle to 37-39c idle and 52-53c load! Tho the ram is not covered at all because the sinks on the IceQ3 do not fit. The ram gets hot to the touch but nothing to worry about. I will grab some ramsinks eventually but for now I'm gonna stick to the stock cooler until then


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

Update. I ordered a 4850, should be posting pics by Saturday/Sunday 

Also I have a question about the ram sinks on the IceQ3. They feel glued to the board.. I unscrewed them but I couldn't get them off  Heres a pic of them






My camera has pretty decent macro..


----------



## SpookyWillow (Jul 16, 2008)

the TIMs have probably set and stuck really well,  be very carfull trying to remove them as it will kill the chip with ease.   killed my 9800pro years ago doing the same thing.

do you not have an old heatsink you can chop up?  i used an old xbox cpu heatsink cut straight down the middle to cool my ram chips...not the prettiest by any means but they do the job lovely


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

I could always buy some ram sinks but they are all out of stock on newegg.. I really dont want to kill my 3850.. Its my longest running card ever lol


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe heating the heatsinks up with a hair dryer (slightly, dont want to fry chips) will make it easier to get off?? just a bit of gentle heat, and give heatsink some gentle twisting motion rather than just tugging on it. has the 4850 got holes for ram sinks?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Maybe heating the heatsinks up with a hair dryer (slightly, dont want to fry chips) will make it easier to get off?? just a bit of gentle heat, and give heatsink some gentle twisting motion rather than just tugging on it. has the 4850 got holes for ram sinks?



Looking at some high res shots on the tpu review, yes. I think this will work! Im very sure


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Looking at some high res shots on the tpu review, yes. I think this will work! Im very sure



No need. Just use a small prying force and wait. It took me 5 minutes of just giving it a small wedge for the cooler to come off the ram (well, talking in terms of the AcceleroX2)


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 16, 2008)

I know what you mean by not wanting to ruin the 3850 -badass graphics card.

To get the sinks off, just ease them off (twist slightly if you need to), and if that doesn't work try heating it up (Barely, not too much heat) with a blowdryer or popcorn popper.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

now would I just put ocz freeze on the ram and then let the screws push down or what? I dont know where to get thermal tape or w/e


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> now would I just put ocz freeze on the ram and then let the screws push down or what? I dont know where to get thermal tape or w/e



As it uses screws,  would just use some thermal paste. Not too much tho! I've tried using thermal tape before, its only good for sticking on sinks that werent designed to need them and/or have no secure way of holding them on.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

It's probably cheaper to use the hair dryer method but I use cans of air to take pesky Heatsinks off.  Just turn it upside down and spray a little at a time(condensation does occur when doing this).  That heatsink will get cold but that also means the thermal paste/tape is going to get cold and brittle.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

Estimated deliv from newegg for my HIS 4850 is tomorrow  Cant wait!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Seeing that at my door when I got home turned my crappy day into happy day  Gonna play around with it tonight and try the IceQ cooler tomorrow


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

Updated.. All info at top


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

I would highly recommend you have ramsinks on your vrm's, mosfets and ram!  Especially the vrm's!  Get them ASAP, you don't want to burn up your card.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> I would highly recommend you have ramsinks on your vrm's, mosfets and ram!  Especially the vrm's!  Get them ASAP, you don't want to burn up your card.



I have them on the vrms not the ram tho.. I cant find any ramsinks. I would order some up instantly if I could find any..


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good, nice one! How come the rm sinks of the iceq3 dont fit though? they look like they should in the picture? Dont the holes lines up?

I wouldnt run it for very long before you get the ram sinks sorted though!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

No there are capacitors in the way and the ram spots don't even match up


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No there are capacitors in the way and the ram spots don't even match up



Ram spots dont matter. its aflat surface if you take them off. if it was me, I would make cut outs round the capacitors, clean off the pads and apply some decent thermal paste like MX-2 or whatever you have, then screw it down. If the fixing holes line up, I would definetly use them, if you can make it fit it will cool better than sick on ones, and you know that they fit under the iceq3 cooler.


----------

